# new user



## fdavid (Oct 21, 2009)

hello everybody, had my red 225 6 months and love it. how can i post a photo under my name :roll:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, I find it easiest to upload them to flickr and then link it with IMG tags.


----------



## fdavid (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks smeds but dont unerstand flickr img, sorry


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## fdavid (Oct 21, 2009)

ALREADY A MEMBER SMEDS, THANKS


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

fdavid said:


> hello everybody, had my red 225 6 months and love it. how can i post a photo under my name :roll:


Hi, if you mean "Avatar", as my Schumi. then go into your "Control Panel" "Profile" & browse & upload your pic from your PC.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> fdavid said:
> 
> 
> > hello everybody, had my red 225 6 months and love it. how can i post a photo under my name :roll:
> ...


Top man


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > fdavid said:
> ...


Doh! I see what you mean now. Thought you wanted to post a picture in the thread.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Think you need to resize your picture to certain dimensions (pixel wise) but there are loads of programs out there to do that


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Another Welcome, I think you're avatar has to be sized to 100 pixels x 200 pixels max (or something like that) and upload from you're PC.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Welcome to the forum. Think you need to resize your picture to certain dimensions (pixel wise) but there are loads of programs out there to do that


out where ??? :? :?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

